# Covid-19 Hits Home



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A dear friend is experiencing the virus as is his family. 
This is a dairy of it. 
Will update as I am. 
I’ll keep you posted. 

Our Coronavirus journey. 
So it has started. It’s really hit home. I am now in my home with two teenagers sent home from school. They started the day in class as normal. By lunch time they had started to feel unwell - a little hot, a few aches. By the evening a cough developed. The next morning they were feverish. The cough became almost constant. They got checked by medical staff. Two days later the results came back. Positive
I was away with work when I got the call to come back home. 
By choosing to come back to the family home I was choosing to be quarantined. 
My last minute stop was at a large supermarket. Last minute stuff: eggs, milk, chocolate, multivitamins. 
That’s when the enormity of it all hit. 
The shelves were nearly empty. T-shirt wearing, shorts and sandals went up and down the aisles taking whatever was left. 
No medicines. No toilet rolls. No pasta. No rice. 
The panic has started. 
I’ve now entered the family home. We’re all together. We have supplies. We will be ok. 
The teenagers are comfortable. In bed, watching Netflix. They’re drinking plenty of fluids. They’ll be ok. 
The wife is starting with symptoms. She was obviously infected earlier. 
I’m healthy. I’m positive. I’m prepared. 
I know we will get through this. 
I’ll keep you up to date with how this virus affects me. I’ll let you know how it affects a middle aged man. 
Learn from my experience. Learn before it gets to you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prayers man.
If no underlying conditions, they should be fine.
A first-hand account could be VERY helpful. I hope he keeps spirits up enough to continue posting, and that you do too.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Got a freezed phone call from Thing 2 (has the Grandmother of all things watch at present) reporting the similar conditions in the Savannah area. 
Baby Wipes, Kleenex, Bounty, any form of paper product including loose leaf functions the same. 
A couple of buckets of Wise, along with the leftover canned goods from Hurricane Season, no problem. Yet I did need to stress that Thing 2 searched for at least a case of evaporated or condensed milk. 
All those theoretical pandemic threads are probably going viral? Yet of all the pandemics this is probably the best that "The Government" could hope for. So far in America, only Old Folk with respiratory problems have succumbed. So from a Governmental perspective: all those close to being Baby Boomers and all those that have ever smoked are going to be eliminated! So if your a Baby Boomer that has smoked, perhaps this is the best pandemic "The Government" could have hoped for? Yet, in the pandemic world perhaps the passover of the lambs is the greatest blessing that can be prayed for? (How many Grandpa's & Grandma's are willing to go to the other side as long as all the Grandchildren live to see another day?) A pandemic that takes out all the costly dredges on American Society, yet allows future generations to prosper, Governmentally Speaking How Bad Is It? JMHO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swimmer1 said:


> Got a freezed phone call from Thing 2 (has the Grandmother of all things watch at present) reporting the similar conditions in the Savannah area.
> Baby Wipes, Kleenex, Bounty, any form of paper product including loose leaf functions the same.
> A couple of buckets of Wise, along with the leftover canned goods from Hurricane Season, no problem. Yet I did need to stress that Thing 2 searched for at least a case of evaporated or condensed milk.
> All those theoretical pandemic threads are probably going viral? Yet of all the pandemics this is probably the best that "The Government" could hope for. So far in America, only Old Folk with respiratory problems have succumbed. So from a Governmental perspective: all those close to being Baby Boomers and all those that have ever smoked are going to be eliminated! So if your a Baby Boomer that has smoked, perhaps this is the best pandemic "The Government" could have hoped for? Yet, in the pandemic world perhaps the passover of the lambs is the greatest blessing that can be prayed for? (How many Grandpa's & Grandma's are willing to go to the other side as long as all the Grandchildren live to see another day?) A pandemic that takes out all the costly dredges on American Society, yet allows future generations to prosper, Governmentally Speaking How Bad Is It? JMHO.


We have lots of threads for thoughts on this issue.
This is real time shit. Take it to another of the numerous threads


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Prayers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prayers for all of you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers up. Heard there is a big outbreak in Ohio. Crazy situation.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Real time. I'm living in area which has been declared in a state of emergency by the Governor of my state. All the schools in my area have been closed. The largest charity Golf Tournament in town has been cancelled midstream. Every St Paddy's Day program has been cancelled. Unprecedentedly Mickey Mouse's House & Universal have been closed. I'm an over sixty Veteran with lung problems derived from the burning oil fields of Kuwait, and I've been directed to shelter in place if I experience an symptoms instead of seeking medical attention. Real time?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> We have lots of threads for thoughts on this issue.
> This is real time shit. Take it to another of the numerous threads





Swimmer1 said:


> Real time. I'm living in area which has been declared in a state of emergency by the Governor of my state. All the schools in my area have been closed. The largest charity Golf Tournament in town has been cancelled midstream. Every St Paddy's Day program has been cancelled. Unprecedentedly Mickey Mouse's House & Universal have been closed. I'm an over sixty Veteran with lung problems derived from the burning oil fields of Kuwait, and I've been directed to shelter in place if I experience an symptoms instead of seeking medical attention. Real time?


He means that ^^^ goes here --> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/120119-local-virus-effects-whats-up-your-area.html


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Swimmer1 said:


> Real time. I'm living in area which has been declared in a state of emergency by the Governor of my state. All the schools in my area have been closed. The largest charity Golf Tournament in town has been cancelled midstream. Every St Paddy's Day program has been cancelled. Unprecedentedly Mickey Mouse's House & Universal have been closed. I'm an over sixty Veteran with lung problems derived from the burning oil fields of Kuwait, and I've been directed to shelter in place if I experience an symptoms instead of seeking medical attention. Real time?


Backstroke.


----------



## Swimmer1 (Sep 25, 2019)

SGG said:


> He means that ^^^ goes here --> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/120119-local-virus-effects-whats-up-your-area.html


Got it. Thanks for insight.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> A dear friend is experiencing the virus as is his family.
> This is a dairy of it.
> Will update as I am.
> I'll keep you posted.
> ...


 @Denton this is why folks like us have been prepping for years. for times like these. the party is just starting kick back with your preps and watch the show


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

My wife works a job that requires a lot of close interaction with people, some times over 40 people a day. And since I've been known to kiss my lovely wife occasionally I know that we may catch the virus. She had a scratchy feeling throut yeaterday with a bit of a dry cough but otherwise felt fine.

Had a tiny bit of a concern myself today, I had a tight chest (not unusual for me because of allergies this time of year) but felt awfully hot (face felt hot like a fever) while driving for a few hours. Got to thinking about things I'd wish I had if stuck at the house for a few weeks. Debating whether to stop at the grocery store on the way to the house to get more fresh foods but the local grocery store is full of older employees. Also wished I had already bought the supplies for a "someday to be done" home repair project I'd considered doing if I was stuck at the house for 2-3 weeks. 
Since it was a company vehicle I was also considering the options to sterilize it (just in case I was sick) while not wanting to be an alarmist since I probably was virus free.

Long story short later I was feeling fine so with that bullet dodged I swung by the grocery store and got a lot more frozen veggies and meat (fresh but vacuum sealed in the freezer now). I also swung by the hardware store and got the supplies to re-lay that old brick walkway I've been needing to repair. If I get sick sometime in the near future at least I'll be eating good and staying busy, and if not sick I'll still be eating good for a bit with 800 lbs of morter mix to keep me entertained.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Prayers for all involved...speedy recovery.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

More from the member who has it.. 

First day proper in quarantine. 
Supply levels are good. Fuel and food levels great. 
The teenagers are a little perkier today. The thermostat is set high with the furnace burning away. Our electronic tank detector says 133 days of oil left at the current rate. 
We’re starting on the fresh and perishable foods. The option to have food delivered still exists so we’re not touching stores yet. 
The teenagers have been put on high doses of Vitamin C. Cross infection controls are in place with a separate bathroom for them as opposed mine. 
My temp is normal. BP and HR normal. I feel fine. 
I’m watching the news (MSM) and they are accentuating the panic. It’s like they are trying to force the agenda. 
Now I’ve lived through panic before and I’m always watching for the”other news” that is slipped in. 

Alls good in the household. This is no worse than a cold with a cough for the children. 
I notice that the Vitamin C and acetaminophen are working really well for them. They seem brighter and the coughing less too. My wife is going downhill though. She won’t have the Vitamin C. She wants her painkillers and sleep. I won’t push her. No cough yet. Temperature still a bit high for her. 99F. Plenty of fluids onboard. 

More tomorrow. 
God bless.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Today’s update. 

The two teenagers have pretty much recovered. That’s six days in total. Now they have no temperature, no cough, no sneezes. Their appetites have returned. Obviously we are still isolating them but we have no fears to their safety. 
The wife is tired. Her temp was up last night. She’s coughing and a bit wheezy. 
She is in bed and keeping warm. She started showing signs and symptoms at day 5 and went down rapidly. 
It’s still day 4 for me. Day 5 is tomorrow. 

Food supplies are good. The home delivery has been stopped by the supermarket. 
The supermarkets here have cut their opening times by 1/2. The shelves are apparently very empty. The liquor store has closed as they have ran out of stock and don’t know when they’ll get a resupply (I’m told). 

We’ve plenty of board games that are keeping spirits up. 

The infection rate locally went up 50% yesterday and another 20 added to the death toll. 

It’s the old folks that are getting hit hard, very hard. They go down rapidly. Once infected those that die die in about a week. Those that last longer get better it seems. Anti inflammatory drugs and anti pyretic drugs seem not to help and some are saying make the virus worse. 

Spirits are high in the household. The fact the children have recovered so well and so quickly is a blessing. 

All supplies are good. We are going to make it.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

You got this shit lots of things should have killed you long before now and you won so keep kickin


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> You got this shit lots of things should have killed you long before now and you won so keep kickin


I don't have it. A member who wants to remain anonymous is dealing with it.

I get a summer cold every other year. Nails the crap out of me.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Ahhh ok I get it now well blessing to them and piss on you then I didn't mean any of that sappy crap


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RubberDuck said:


> Ahhh ok I get it now well blessing to them and piss on you then I didn't mean any of that sappy crap


I just did a spit take through my nose with some cheap American made red wine! I had to tell this one to Mrs Slippy! That cracked me up! ^^^^


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> Ahhh ok I get it now well blessing to them and piss on you then I didn't mean any of that sappy crap


Don't worry. I didn't read the sappy shit. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Latest update:

Just short and sweet. 

Kids fine. Fit and well like nothing happened. 
Wife in bed. Aching. Coughing day and night. She’s poorly but not dangerously so. 
Me? Day 6. Had a hot night with sweats. Body is aching. Mild cough. Runny nose. Breathing is harder. Not quite able to get full breaths. Wife started at day 5. 

I’m not worried. I know I’m ill. Odds are it’s covid but I’m not eligible for a test; only if I’m hospitalised. 

Food, fuel, medicines supplies are good. I’ve got a couple of teenagers to run errands and I’m not bed bound. 
I think my wife has it worst. 
Funny thing? I’m blood group A as are the teenagers. The wife is O. She’s got it the worst but she’s had lung damage from when she was in the military. 

I’ll try and keep you updated. 

Temp is 98.2 this morning. Not too bad. 
It’s just the tiredness is terrible. The cough is annoying and the breathing slows you down. I’m not going to take medication for the first 48 hrs to let my body do the fighting. I think that’s where wifey went wrong. She started straight away on the acetaminophen. 

I’ll keep you updated. Don’t worry about me. I’m strong. God bless. 

Denton, I’ll be ok. It’s just like a quick heavy cold.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hang in there brother... hope your wife improves!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Latest update from our friend who prefers to be anonymous:

Kids are all good. Now getting bored and wanting to get back to school.
They are irritating me as they are whining about this being unfair to them.
Wifey is tired, grumpy and coughing.
Temperature has gone. She’s bouncing back already. She just says she feels tired and breathing is difficult.
I’ve got a real headache and neck ache.
The constant coughing is irritating me. There’s a funny taste in my mouth after a coughing fit. It’s the worst cold I’ve ever had in my life.
But I need to get through this as I’ve people depending upon me.
Food, fuel and supplies are all good still.
Takeaway message: it’s not pleasant. 10/10 would not recommend it.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Hang in there anonymous. Prayers going out for you and family.
Thanks Denton for posting this, first reports I have heard from someone who actually has it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swrock said:


> Hang in there anonymous. Prayers going out for you and family.
> Thanks Denton for posting this, first reports I have heard from someone who actually has it.


That's why he wants this posted. He and his family are going through this. This isn't something from news media.

Glad you are praying for him. I worried about his family but am worrying more about him. I think he needs to go to a hospital but he's a bit hard-headed. Veterans seem to be that way. Always putting others before themselves.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Dont know their location but if anywhere near Southeast Alabama and need any food or supplies delivered to their front porch please let me know. I will be glad to help.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swrock said:


> Dont know their location but if anywhere near Southeast Alabama and need any food or supplies delivered to their front porch please let me know. I will be glad to help.


You are the ideal Alabamian.


----------



## MindMagick (Feb 25, 2020)

Prayers for all! Hang in there!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another update.

Kids remain fine. A little bit of cabin fever but otherwise all good.
Wifey is still under the weather. Coughing on a frequent basis. Tired. Achy.
I’m so tired too. I feel like I’ve run a marathon. Tired slightly out of breath and earaches today. Temperature is normal today. I feel like I’m an old man. Wheezy breathing but my cough isn’t as bad as the wifey. She is still going strong I suppose. I worried she would get it worse but if she did she never looked or sounded like I do.
Good news - the appetite has gone.
I’m on the Vitamin C. Manuka honey and Apple Cider Vinegar are the usual go to comforts at times like this. I can’t explain how tired I am. I’m spent. Everything is difficult. Everything is a struggle. Getting out of bed is tiring. Standing under the shower, it is tempting to close my eyes and try to sleep. My body is in full “fight the infection “ mode. Thankful that I have no reason to leave my home. I’m not sure I could concentrate well enough to drive. It really hits your lungs hard.

I’m safe though and not worried yet. Days to do and I’ll pull through.


----------



## PrepperNoob (Mar 22, 2020)

Glad they seem to be weathering it ok. Hope they all feel better soon. This caught my attention, "Now I’ve lived through panic before and I’m always watching for the”other news” that is slipped in." 

That's for real.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just spoke on the phone with my friend.
He's on the downside of the infection and he sounded like he was in the middle of a horrendous respiratory infection.
This man is a man among men. Fellow warriors call him "good people." He's a decade younger than me and it damned-near killed him.
Play games with this. 

I'll post his latest update, tomorrow (today).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Denton.

No temperature today.
Less tired.
Less of a cough.
I’m thinking I’m through the worst of it.
Still a little short of breath if I push myself. This is day 7 or 8 for me I think though I’m losing track of time.
Wifey is perking up too but her cough is lingering more. But we both feel we are no longer sick more in the recovery phase. Two days ago I felt really poorly. Did almost consider ringing for help but decided against it. In another week I’m going to volunteer to work in the hospital as I know I cannot get this twice. They’re looking for volunteers to take throat swabs.
So many people have got it in a mild form here. We’ve only got 24 cases in the nearby city that have needed hospital care. No deaths locally.
The shops are still open and the hand hygiene is enforced when you enter. Everyone is forced to be six feet apart in social spaces.


God bless


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent News @Denton !

Please tell your friend Slippy says Hey! :vs_wave: and get well soon!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Denton

A quick update.
Kids all fine. Bored now. This isn’t as much fun as they thought it might be. Schools have confirmed its now an August return to classrooms in the meantime lessons are via Google Classroom.
Wifey is much better. Still a bit of a cough.
I’m a lot less wheezy today. A mild, persistent cough but I feel a lot less breathless. The tiredness is going too. I feel like I have some energy at last. By my accounts this is day 11 or 12. So a few more days and I should be good as gold.
I have only anecdotal evidence but we really think the Vitamin C kept us going.
This hasn’t been pleasant and I can see how this can kill. A colleague from work is on a ventilator in ICU. He’s 60. Type 1 diabetic but otherwise fit as a fiddle. I hope he makes it. Please be safe. Please take this seriously. It’s not the plague but it is a nasty virus- I am concerned about the long term effects. Underlying health issues seem to be a key factor as does exposure to the virus - the more people around you that are sick , the sicker each Individual seems to get.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Denton - so glad to hear your friend is on the mend!

I think it's great that he wants to volunteer in the hosp now...and if you could pass along (or maybe he's reading this, lol) two little things: MAKE SURE your energy level is all the way back before you do. We're most susceptible to illnesses when we're exhausted to the cellular level, and hospitals have other things floating around besides covid. The second thing is - does he know for a fact that he cant get covid again? It does mutate - and his resistance might not be there for a different strain.

And please thank him for sharing the journey he and his family went through. (((hugs)))
Seeing what they went through can help inform our own choices.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i just learned that the virus is located on a farm market road That's within 1mile from where i live.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yesterday's update:

Todays report

Hi folks
Day 18 (I think). the teenage boys are all fit and well (they were the first to have it) and wifey has improved to an intermittent cough but up on her feet and getting on with life. My cough is almost gone, breathing normal and we are looking forward to the lockdown being lifted locally. The breathlessness on exertion is decreased greatly and I'm no longer feeling like an old man.The bad news is the teenage daughter is now coughing. It is a real chesty cough too so we are hoping that's not her starting now because that will put us back in self-isolation for longer. Food supplies are good, but we have found we didn't stock enough wine to get through this so we're hoping neighbours can drop off a couple more bottles of good stuff!
All the neighbours are doing well too and the old folks have decided to lock themselves down for 3 months. They've enough supplies to get through and the local farm shop has rang to say they're happily to take orders over the phone for fresh produce and drop it at their door with payment over the telephone.

I think, looking back at this, that this thing gave me a real scare. I'm watching hospitals locally filling up and we've had a few local deaths. I felt I was well prepared for something like this, mentally, physically and materially. But the not knowing enough about this disease, knowing there is no cure or vaccine and watching the world figures rising as quickly as it is has woken me up. Thanks for thinking of us! God Bless


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Latest update.
Everyone read this, and be thorough in your reading. PROTECT THE ELDERLY! This isn't a damned game. Only the inhumane do not protect the young and the elderly.



All well in the household.
Sons are fine. Daughter has a chesty cough and sore throat still but generally well. Wifey’s cough has gone. My cough very infrequent. Went out into the back to chainsaw some trees and discovered that get worn out quite quickly! Need to work on that cardio now.
My elderly parents are holed up on their property. Not been out for weeks and not going out for weeks. They have two elderly neighbors who went out shopping last week. “Everyone is over-reacting”. Both admitted to hospital this week, one on Tuesday and one Wednesday. Both in their 80s. Both died Thursday afternoon. Both within a week of shopping. At least we know they bought a lifetime’s supply of groceries, shame it was so little.
Keep safe everyone. We’re a few weeks away from turning this.

God bless.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Denton said:


> Latest update.
> Everyone read this, and be thorough in your reading. PROTECT THE ELDERLY! This isn't a damned game. Only the inhumane do not protect the young and the elderly.
> 
> All well in the household.
> ...


Hey Denton,
I've been busy lately... (living in the hospital for a month now.. not going home)...
and I just read your news...
Glad to hear you and your family are doing better...
be safe....

prayers and best wishes going out to you and your family.


----------

